# New 4x4 Edge Pairing Method?



## scotzbhoy (Jul 19, 2010)

A brief explanation of a method I came up with for 4x4 edge pairing. Sorry for the rushed/shoddy ending
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXl1VyCa7tg
As said in the video, I don't know whether or not this method has already been invented, so please don't have a go at me if it's nothing new. 
__________________


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 19, 2010)

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

jeff, I just did the same thing. Then it gets embedded... delete post, ftw.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 19, 2010)

This looks very good I'm going to try it out a bit.


----------

